# Caught in action



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

A beautiful day for some backyard practice! I've been trying to get an action shot of Ruby jumping through the tire and finally today, my brother snapped this one with his IPod.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Great job! She looks so good!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Flying Ruby!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

WOW! That little girl is flying!


----------

